# Does anyone have a picture of cockapoo golden retriever mix?



## cindawalker

I can't find a picture of it and I might get one.


----------



## Dylansmum

I would think that the results of the cross would be very variable, so a picture might not tell you much. Your pup could look quite different. I would guess that this was an accidental cross, so it may be hard to find a photo of one.


----------



## kendal

thats a very odd mix, it will probablyshed a lot because retrevers shed lots, do you know which on is the mum as i wouldnt like to think of a wee cockapoo bitch bred with a masive retrever. you could end up with a retrever size dog or a wee cockapoo size. 

have you found a litter, were they helth testeds as retrevers can have cripaling hip dispasia and no some cockers are suffering from it too. so yoi could end up witha very ill dog very early on.


----------

